# Neat WNBA Board!



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

Wow! What a neat board!

I'm Suze, native Virginian - Reston - living in Canada for the moment, but not forever, UVA here I come!

I'm a Storm and Mercury fan - well, *maybe* I'm still a Mercury fan - I think I'll have to get back to you on that!

Thanks to the peeps who set up this board, because if you think it's hard getting current info on the WNBA in the States, it's even bleaker here! (Although there is a cable Women's Sports Network, which carries quite a few games. Way more than ABC, for sure.)

Anyhow, enough about moi. Any Storm, Merc or WNBA fans who wanna chat, or commiserate over Marciniak's retirement or Gillom signing with the LA Sparks - LA is Los Alamos, right, for those 'glow-in-the-dark' night games? - email me and I'll jump online. 

Keep the board alive! Post often!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Welcome to the board. Sure you will have an awesome time.

-Petey


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm glad to see that you liked our board. 

Welcome Suze.

I think we are getting a good number of WNBA posters here.
:mob:


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Having A Good Time!*

Hey, Petey, thanks! 

Those people are all members of this forum? Great!

I was reading down the other posts - we've already got the basis for some interesting 'discussions', huh?

I have wondered if the Merc are tanking it for that draft choice, but I do hear JG's decision was hers and hers alone. (Just gossip, I don't have any 'inside' info.) I figure she just wants a shot at a title.

As for the whole Mohegan Sun thing, it's sort of like the last year the ABL existed and they went out to get corporate bucks to carry the - boy! what a co-incidence! - the New England Blizzard, which was loaded up to here with UConn players.

They tried to send all the UT players to the Nashville franchise the last year too, which wasn't too clever because - Hello? Vandy!


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Hi JGK! *waves**

Brazil! I *so* want to go to Brazil! I just love a lot of Brazilian music, but gosh, Suze, that's not why we're here, is it?

Thanks for the welcome, you with all your smiley faces.


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Promoting The Board*

Okay, let's see whether my friend from the 313 shows up and registers.

Dina? Over here, Babe! *waves* 

Oh ... dang! This is a basketball thread. Is there a height requirement, I wonder?

Sorry, Dina. Couldn't resist. :laugh:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Hi JGK! *waves**



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> Brazil! I *so* want to go to Brazil! I just love a lot of Brazilian music, but gosh, Suze, that's not why we're here, is it?
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, you with all your smiley faces.


Yep we have a great music and all the Brazilians are really proud of it.  

I see that you already brought a friend to the board, good work girl! :yes:


----------



## dina (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Promoting The Board*

Suze...

Dina's in the house. *Hugs and butt grabs*

*LMAO* Of course there's a height requirement. I'm the perfect size for the "important" things. *weg*



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> Okay, let's see whether my friend from the 313 shows up and registers.
> 
> Dina? Over here, Babe! *waves*
> ...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Welcome Dina


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Hey, Dina!*

*kiss & hugs*

See? Isn't it a neat board?

Andrea & I tried the one at the Arizona newspaper site, but we registered okay, but we couldn't post. They have pretty good coverage from a guy named Jeff Metcalfe so we can follow thee Merc's progress.

Andrea says "Hi!" and I just emailed you about Gigi and the others.


----------



## dina (May 5, 2003)

And a HUGE hello to you as well. 



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Welcome Dina


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Holy Hay Zeus, JGK! *

Wow! Dina, you just got like the welcome from the Man himself! 

Great, JGK, Dina's pretty devout, always genuflecting, or something like that!

I see Henning got signed by the Mystics today. I thought we were supposed to get rid of the lawyers *first*, or did I miss another meeting?

Welcome, Dina!


----------



## dina (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Hey, Dina!*

I got the mail hun. Thanks.  I post on another board that works almost exactly like this one. Feels homey. hahaha



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> *kiss & hugs*
> 
> See? Isn't it a neat board?
> ...


----------



## dina (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Holy Hay Zeus, JGK! *



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> Wow! Dina, you just got like the welcome from the Man himself!
> 
> Great, JGK, Dina's pretty devout, always genuflecting, or something like that!
> ...


*LMAO* In other words.. I'm always on my knees. HAHAHA *spankity spank spank*


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

Okay, great! 

Andrea says it's okay to email her on the other stuff, but not to worry for a week or two. Just send stuff for J & Co., and we'll get a reply next weekend, I think.

The Banana's going to call tonight, so we'll let you know how things are in sunny AZ.

Anyhow, we gotta run and make some food for the hordes, so we'll be in touch tomorrow.

See the rest of you peeps tomorrow, too, I hope.

Adios,
Suze


----------



## dina (May 5, 2003)

*Hmmmmm*

I suppose I should pick the Shock as my avatar.  Nope.. can't do that have to support my friend.. Merc it is.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Welcome Suz and Dina. Glad to have you here!


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Dina & Gym Rat*

Thanks for the welcome, Gym Rat! 

Dina, they're off to Flagstaff, Banana in tow. 15 players. *whew*

The Fever look mighty interesting, too.

Anyhow, Dina, Andrea got your messages and passed them on.

Say hi to TW & Trina for me, please!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Glad you could make it, ladies.


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Snapper? L4L?*

My Dad says "Snapper"? As in Steve Jones, ABA, former New Orleans Buccanneer? (Big ABA fan, my Dad. Way before my time, we apparently had a franchise in Virginia.

He thought you were in broadcasting, no 'fro.

Hey, Dina! We missed each other today. *kiss* Still 15 in Flagstaff! *crosses fingers*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Snapper? L4L?*



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> My Dad says "Snapper"? As in Steve Jones, ABA, former New Orleans Buccanneer? (Big ABA fan, my Dad. Way before my time, we apparently had a franchise in Virginia.
> 
> He thought you were in broadcasting, no 'fro.


Yes, sir (errr... ma'am ). Snapper is one of a kind! I'm sure Gym Rat can back that statement up.


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Snapper Et Al (Waits for big laughs)*

Heh! Yeah, one-of-a-kind, Snapper, can be a powerful thing, huh? Kudos to me for careful punctuation there. Yay me!

Andrea & I working on depth charts for all the teams, if anyone's interested. Dad's got this program like Tendex written in VB. We can post when we're done if you like. 

(Andrea's here with me. We only have the one computer, hence 1 IP, so no posts from Andrea.)


----------



## dina (May 5, 2003)

Hey Suze.. *hugs and butt grabs*


----------



## dina (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Welcome Suz and Dina. Glad to have you here!


Hi Gym Rat.. Thank you for welcome.


----------



## dina (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Dina & Gym Rat*



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> Thanks for the welcome, Gym Rat!
> 
> Dina, they're off to Flagstaff, Banana in tow. 15 players. *whew*
> ...


YAY!!! Excellent. I have my fingers and other parts crossed... (not the legs of course HAHAHAHA)

Please tell Andrea thank you for me. *smooooches*

I'll say hi to the gang for you.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dina</b>!
> Hey Suze.. *hugs and butt grabs*


What the...  Butt grabbin'? What type of forum is this again?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Snapper Et Al (Waits for big laughs)*



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> Andrea & I working on depth charts for all the teams, if anyone's interested. Dad's got this program like Tendex written in VB. We can post when we're done if you like.


Please post your depth charts, we would love to see them. 

And, obviously the two of you are friends from way back - but what's up with the butt grabs?


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Butt Grabbing, Etc.*

It's sort of a chick thing, like the manly-man stuff guys do - or supposedly do - in locker rooms. We *think* Dina actually does that to break the ice at parties. 

Yeah, Dina and I go back 2-3 years now, I guess.

Re the depth charts, Andrea & I think we'll post right them after the last cuts are made, just before the season starts.

We think there's a *lot* more player movement to come yet.

Tough to measure team chemistry, though. Indiana looks pretty good according to the program, but that didn't work out too well so far.

Dina, Babe, if you check in, we have mail from the Banana if you want to see it. She isn't *too* optimistic. 

Later, peeps. Classes beckon. *sigh*


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Butt Grabbing, Etc.*



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> It's sort of a chick thing, like the manly-man stuff guys do - or supposedly do - in locker rooms. We *think* Dina actually does that to break the ice at parties.


Well as a "chick" myself, I haven't quite heard of this Chick Thing. Maybe I am just too old. It is probably too bad I haven't got to witness your pal Dina using that tactic to break the ice at parties!!! It could be a funny site!


----------



## Suze (May 5, 2003)

*Los Grabos Des Buttos*

No way you're too old, Gym Rat! Heck, you're only a few months older than Dina. 

Dina and I met via a Buffy board, believe it or not. Some people I know were posting in a very active thread, talking about a lot of different things in a reasonably orderly, fairly intelligent way. We even had a couple of WNBA peeps posting anonymously on the Buffy board for a while!  

We had a lot of fun, and we all became pretty good friends. Some of us have even met outside of cyberspace and not even been murdered, let alone attacked or kidnapped! 

At 15, I'm the kid of the bunch, but we have one guy in the circle who is .... help me, Dina .... 55 now? Big basketball junkie. He's away at the moment, so those of us here in Canada are a bit fragmented.

Our thread used to always be called "Ralph's Deep Thread", if you're a Simpson's fan. Anyway, I hope that explains the Butt Grabs. If you ask Dina nicely, she'll probably grab yours too.


----------



## dina (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> What the...  Butt grabbin'? What type of forum is this again?


*LMAO* Sorry.. Its more of a hand shake hello then what your thinking. Hmmmmm I recall seeing a butt grab on the court.. *LOL*


----------



## dina (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Butt Grabbing, Etc.*



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> It's sort of a chick thing, like the manly-man stuff guys do - or supposedly do - in locker rooms. We *think* Dina actually does that to break the ice at parties.
> 
> Yeah, Dina and I go back 2-3 years now, I guess.
> ...


Please send me the messages.. You know I want to send all encouragment I can. 

Yep.. We go back a few years. And butt grabbing does break the ice. Once you've been butt grabbed... your hooked so beware. HAHAHA


----------



## dina (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Los Grabos Des Buttos*



> Originally posted by <b>Suze</b>!
> No way you're too old, Gym Rat! Heck, you're only a few months older than Dina.
> 
> Dina and I met via a Buffy board, believe it or not. Some people I know were posting in a very active thread, talking about a lot of different things in a reasonably orderly, fairly intelligent way. We even had a couple of WNBA peeps posting anonymously on the Buffy board for a while!
> ...


Yep.. JazMo is 55 now. I only grab when given permission.


----------

